# Upgrading a normal PC for game development  @ Rs 15k



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello guys

I want to upgrade my computer. My main use of the computer is to develop good RPG games, 3d rendering, Modelling, programming by using Unreal Engine, Blender, 3ds max.

My Budget is 10k - 15k .if there's no configuration available then I can go up to 20k maximum.

------------------------------------------------------------
The Components I have

∆1 TB HDD (I think the company is            seagate) (New one needed)

∆ I have a LG monitor 1366 *768 which  only supports VGA

∆ Intel Core i3 3220 (dual core)  (upgrade needed I guess)

∆ECS H61H2MV
 (upgrade if needed)

∆iBall keyboard

∆Logitech mouse

∆Frontech 400w PSU (I don't really           trust this)

∆iBall cabinet (This one's bit old)
------------------------------------------------------------
Questions

1. A powerful graphics card
2. Will this processor and motherboard     be sufficient for this work ??
3. A good PC cabinet
4. I need a good PSU and  a UPS                   (exclude UPS cost)
5. A fast HDD

I am planning to buy these components Online from Kerala.

Reply sooooooooooon.......................


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

No I meant upgrading


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Your budget is way too low. For modeling/rendering multi-threaded workloads, it is preferred to get higher core/thread count. A 2400G would cost you 14k alone.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

Can you say the full name of the graphics card


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Can you say the full name of the graphics card


That's the CPU, Ryzen 5 2400G.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

I guess I could adjust with that, my laptop has a Nvidia MX150 with Intel i5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> I guess I could adjust with that, my laptop has a Nvidia MX150 with Intel i5


You do realize that older components (except kb + mouse, monitor, hdd) won't work with all newer CPUs?


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

I am a beginner to game development and I am beginner to Blender.
I don't use much graphics in Unreal Engine


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

Processor may not support and cabinet for sure no support


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Processor may not support and cabinet for sure no support


It is difficult to assemble even a basic system for 20k. You need to increase it drastically to get good enough components which are suitable for your work.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is difficult to assemble even a basic system for 20k. You need to increase it drastically to get good enough components which are suitable for your work.


Is a Nvidia 1050 enough ??
And a Ryzen 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Is a Nvidia 1050 enough ??
> And a Ryzen 3


You'd also need a new mobo (6-8k), at least 8GB DDR4 ram (6-7k), good PSU (4-8k) and a good cabinet (3-7k).

Ryzen 3 is not recommended for your use.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

Is the Asus prime A320M-K and AMD Radeon RX550 4 GB good?


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

As


Icosagon said:


> Is the Asus prime A320M-K and AMD Radeon RX550 4 GB good?


Asus Prime is the motherboard and AMD is processor


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Is the Asus prime A320M-K and AMD Radeon RX550 4 GB good?


That's why I asked you to fill the questionnaire so that nobody would need to suggest individual parts in separate posts.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's why I asked you to fill the questionnaire so that nobody would need to suggest individual parts in separate posts.


K I'll fill


----------



## gta5 (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> I guess I could adjust with that, my laptop has a Nvidia MX150 with Intel i5



What is your i5 model number  in laptop?  and do you feel laptop performance is enough for you with your workload ?


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

Answers
1. My main purpose of this computer is game development and 3d rendering/ Modelling

2. My Budget is 10k to 15k, maximum is 20k

3.Theres Turbo Boost in Intel processors and same technologies in AMD

4. Windows 10

5. 200 GB to 1 TB

6. No need, I have a LG monitor which is 1366 * 768 and supports only VGA

7. I want Motherboard, CPU, Graphics Card, PSU,HDD. I can reuse my old HDD and ODD. RAM is not compatible I guess.

9.I guess I could assemble a PC by reading the instructions in the digit's fastrack on assembling a Pc.

10.I live in Kerala, Ernakulam and I plan to buy online


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

gta5 said:


> What is your i5 model number  in laptop?  and do you feel laptop performance is enough for you with your workload ?


From eBay:Acer Aspire A515-51G Corei5 8thGen 4GB,1TB HDD Windows 10, 2GBGraph 15.6 Laptop | eBay Mobile


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

i5 (8th generation)


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

gta5 said:


> What is your i5 model number  in laptop?  and do you feel laptop performance is enough for you with your workload ?


The laptop is very great the only problem is the battery depletes very fast . The laptop seems to work with no lags, but in GTA 4 it feel like fps is dropping
And sometimes the PC freezes when using some 3d models in Unreal Engine 4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> The laptop seems to work with no lags, but in GTA 4 it feel like fps is dropping


Poorly optimized game on a crap GPU has that effect.



Icosagon said:


> And sometimes the PC freezes when using some 3d models in Unreal Engine 4


Are you doing heavy modeling?



Icosagon said:


> The laptop is very great the only problem is the battery depletes very fast.


Always use the laptop on AC power unless you can't find an outlet.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Poorly optimized game on a crap GPU has that effect.
> 
> 
> Are you doing heavy modeling?
> ...


I'm using the tutorial assets with high graphics and lags only when using a specific model in it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> I'm using the tutorial assets with high graphics and lags only when using a specific model in it.


@whitestar_999 (or anyone who uses UE4), any suggestions here? I'm not into 3d modeling/rendering.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm asking an off topic question.
The reason for upgrading my PC was because my laptop accidentally fell off the table and the display broke. Is there any Acer service centre in india that replace the display ????. I seems as if there is no repair center in here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> I'm asking an off topic question.
> The reason for upgrading my PC was because my laptop accidentally fell off the table and the display broke. Is there any Acer service centre in india that replace the display ????. I seems as if there is no repair center in here.


Buddy, frankly sell that laptop off after repairs and get a proper desktop assembled for work. 20k for entire config won't even get you anywhere close to your laptop's performance.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2018)

For the rendering purpose you really need a power cpu which is at present is difficult in your limited budget. your best bet is to find a used intel core i7 3rd gen from ebay,olx,aliexpress etc and use it with your current configuration. you dont have to change your motherboard and ram then. You must get a good PSU preferable atleast corsair cx450. not sure about the graphics part.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

Okay are there any processors having good integrated graphics.
 My Intel i3's HD Graphics 2500 can at  least reach 512mb -1000mb graphics  memory.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Okay are there any processors having good integrated graphics.
> My Intel i3's HD Graphics 2500 can at  least reach 512mb -1000mb graphics  memory.


Integrated graphics are good for display output only. For most intensive tasks, it is foolish to depend on them.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 19, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buddy, frankly sell that laptop off after repairs and get a proper desktop assembled for work. 20k for entire config won't even get you anywhere close to your laptop's performance.


The lag in GTA 4 only worked in some places, I can take the benchmark of the both systems using GTA 4.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> The lag in GTA 4 only worked in some places, I can take the benchmark of the both systems using GTA 4.


Focus on the issue at hand now. Benchmarking will waste your time. Get the screen repaired and sell the laptop off.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2018)

15k is very low budget for building a PC for 3D modeling and game development.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't use gfx for games,I use it for madvr though it loads the gfx card similarly to a game.I wouldn't recommend anything below a quad core & a 1050Ti for serious 3d rendering.Also a laptop is a bad idea for long duration usage for such tasks unless you sit in an AC room 24*7.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Answers
> 1. My main purpose of this computer is game development and 3d rendering/ Modelling
> 
> 2. My Budget is 10k to 15k, maximum is 20k
> ...


Budget -31K

AMD Ryzen 3 2200G -8500,
Asus Prime B320M Plus -5000,
Corsair Value Series 8GB 3000Mhz -6500,
Corsair CX 450 -3500,
Antec GX200 -3000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Logitech MK200 -1000.
TOTAL -31,000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2018)

^ Not good enough for OP. Don't go on recommending anything just because it suits OP's budget. He might not get the expected performance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2018)

Need to increase budget, 3ds max is a heavy workload application. Unreal not as much.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello guys
These are the recommended Pc specifications show on Unreal Engine's website

Desktop PC or Mac
Windows 7 64-bit or Mac OS X 10.9.2 or later
Quad-core Intel or AMD processor, 2.5 GHz or faster
NVIDIA GeForce 470 GTX or AMD Radeon 6870 HD series card or higher
8 GB RAM


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 21, 2018)

I think I can't use 3ds max  because it's not free. I will use another alternatives.
No need of much graphics. I only need that Unreal Engine to work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2018)

^ There is a difference between the program running smoothly and running like a slideshow.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2018)

It depends on your usage, if the games you will be building are small indie titles 2D or otherwise, then a low-mid end gpu is perfectly fine. More than enough.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> It depends on your usage, if the games you will be building are small indie titles 2D or otherwise, then a low-mid end gpu is perfectly fine. More than enough.


I'm not using much graphics, I'm a beginner and learning to use unreal engine 4


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 21, 2018)

Should I use a GTX 1050 ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2018)

yes, more than enough for your usage..
If planning on mobile games, even lower is enough


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, more than enough for your usage..
> If planning on mobile games, even lower is enough


Yes I was planning on making mobile games, then is a gtx 1050 enough ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2018)

absolutely fine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Yes I was planning on making mobile games, then is a gtx 1050 enough ??


Yes, 1050 is enough for your requirement


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello ! is there any cheap graphics cards, gtx 1050 is about 15k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Hello ! is there any cheap graphics cards, gtx 1050 is about 15k


They aren't that powerful unless you are getting a used GTX 960 or 970 but then you'll loose efficiency.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They aren't that powerful unless you are getting a used GTX 960 or 970 but then you'll loose efficiency.


Will the  Zotac Nvidia GT 730 2GB DDR5 PCI-e Graphics Card powerful enough ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Will the  Zotac Nvidia GT 730 2GB DDR5 PCI-e Graphics Card powerful enough ?


Nope, its even worse than a 1030


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 25, 2018)

Then is a 1030 good ??. From amazon.in *www.amazon.in/Zotac-Graphic-Firestorm-Extended-Warranty/dp/B071NPW8CK


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 25, 2018)

Many websites are showing that Intel i3 3220 is good


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Then is a 1030 good ??. From amazon.in *www.amazon.in/Zotac-Graphic-Firestorm-Extended-Warranty/dp/B071NPW8CK


No and that is way overpriced for a 1030.


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No and that is way overpriced for a 1030.


I think it's because of extended warranty. Any reliable website in India with a reasonable price ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2018)

Mdcomputers, primeabgb try


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> I think it's because of extended warranty.


Zotac gives that by default. Do not waste money on it unless you've seen other people use it for same purpose like yours.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 25, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> Then is a 1030 good ??. From amazon.in *www.amazon.in/Zotac-Graphic-Firestorm-Extended-Warranty/dp/B071NPW8CK
> 
> 
> Icosagon said:
> ...



GT 1030 is roughly equal to MX 150 of your laptop .. so if you feel it stutters on your laptop with unreal engine 4 then avoid it..

how much ram does your current system has ?  as i have seen some posts mentioning ram bottleneck with UE4 , find out what is limiting you .. attach your laptop to monitor /tv and look at CPU, Memory, GPU and Disk usages and see which one is at 90-100 % when it starts to stutter ..


----------



## Icosagon (Mar 25, 2018)

gta5 said:


> GT 1030 is roughly equal to MX 150 of your laptop .. so if you feel it stutters on your laptop with unreal engine 4 then avoid it..
> 
> how much ram does your current system has ?  as i have seen some posts mentioning ram bottleneck with UE4 , find out what is limiting you .. attach your laptop to monitor /tv and look at CPU, Memory, GPU and Disk usages and see which one is at 90-100 % when it starts to stutter ..



My Pc's Specs
Intel Core i3 3220 @ 3.30GHz
ECS H61H2-MV
4.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz
931GB Seagate ST1000DM003-1CH162 ATA Device
Windows 10 Enterprise 64-bit
Intel HD 2500

Laptop"s Specs
Dedicated Graphic Memory Type-       DDR5
Dedicated Graphic Memory Capacity-2 GB
Processor Brand- Intel
Processor Name- Core i5
Processor Generation-8th Gen
RAM- 4 GB
RAM Type- DDR4
HDD Capacity- 1 TB
Processor Variant- 8250U
Clock Speed- 1.6 GHz with Turbo Boost Upto 3.4 GHz
Cache- 6 MB
RPM -5400
Graphic Processor- Nvidia MX150 2 GB


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2018)

The laptop is better than the PC you are building


----------



## gta5 (Mar 25, 2018)

Icosagon said:


> My Pc's Specs
> 
> Processor Name- Core i5
> Processor Generation-8th Gen
> ...



you are probably being limited by Ram with only 4gb even in your laptop , .. but still look at  GPU and CPU usage  as well and see if it reaches 90-100 % .. 
can you borrow more RAM for laptop from friend/repair shop just for testing purposes ? and test after that , to see if it fixes it and whether or not you need more GPU power also


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> The laptop is better than the PC you are building


I said the same to him in post #27



SaiyanGoku said:


> Buddy, frankly sell that laptop off after repairs and get a proper desktop assembled for work. 20k for entire config won't even get you anywhere close to your laptop's performance.


----------

